# CPC-Looking to relocate and find a job



## bwilliams1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Betsy and I am looking to relocate back to the Petersburg/Colonial Heights/Prince George/Hopwell/ Chester Area of Virginia to help with my parents, and will be looking for work. I have been a CPC for about 3 years, working as a Medical Billing Specialist, for 4 years, but have been working in Medical Billing for a total of about 8 years.

If anyone hears or knows of any jobs that may be available, would you be kind enough to email me at: eanddhayes@comcast.net

Thank You so much for your assistance.

Betsy


----------



## rbaucum001 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Betsy!!

Pleasure chatting with you!!  I will definitely send you some contact information.  Also, check the forum posting.  VCU had several listed on this site as well.  Look forward to meeting you when you relocate!!  

Renee' Baucum
VP Petersburg Association of Coders (PAC)


----------



## bwilliams1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Same here Renee'.. Thank you, I will check it all out...Anything helps..


Betsy


----------

